# Label hat falsche Position



## Akula4You (12. Feb 2009)

Hallo, erstmal muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich Anfänger bin. 
Nun zum Problem, habe heute mal Veruscht ein Label zuerstellen mit Swing. So weit klappt das auch, aber leider kommt es nicht auf die gewünschte Position und die Hintergrundfarbe nimmt er auch nicht an. Hier mal der Code. Vlleicht könnt hr mir ja mal sagen wiso das nicht kappt.

Gruß


```
// Fenster
		JFrame f = new JFrame( "Das Fenster zur Welt" ); 
		f.setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE ); 
		f.setSize(200, 200);

		f.setVisible( true );
		
		// Label 
		JLabel label = new JLabel(" Sven");
		label.setLocation(0, 0);
		label.setBackground(Color.blue);
		label.setForeground(Color.GREEN);
		f.add(label);
```


----------



## Ebenius (12. Feb 2009)

Positionsbestimmungen werden immer mit LayoutManager gemacht. Standardgemäß ist auf dem JFrame ein BorderLayout drauf. Das kann man ändern, indem man ein anderes Layout setzt: Container.setLayout(LayoutManager). Wenn Du verrätst wie es aussehen soll, finden wir sicher einen passenden LayoutManager
Ein JLabel ist standardmäßig durchsichtig. Um das zu ändern muss man label.setOpaque(true); sagen.

Ebenius


----------



## Akula4You (12. Feb 2009)

Interesant das man nicht so eben die Position angeben kann, das Label soll bei mir oben bei 0/0 sein. mehr möchte ich eigentlich vorerst nicht.
Wäre es möglich mir mal ein Beispiel oder so zu geben?


----------



## Ebenius (12. Feb 2009)

Man kann das Layout auch auf _null_ setzen und dann mit setBounds(0,8,15,42) die Position und Größe setzen, bzw. mit setSize(15,42) und setLocation(0,8) einzeln. Zum Testen mag das okay sein, aber für gute Anwendungen ist es beinahe nie tauglich. Schließlich muss sich ja Größe und ggf. Position auch beim Vergrößern/Verkleinern des Fensters mitändern...

BTW: In Deinem Beispiel oben fängt das Label links oben an und hört rechts oben auf. Der Text im Label wird aber vertikal zentriert. Dagegen hilft label.setVerticalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);

Happy Hacking!
Ebenius


----------



## Akula4You (12. Feb 2009)

Danke das reicht mir erstmal.


----------

